# Oh heo naw. It's 'bout dat time to git tha knives out.



## thanoushef (Apr 19, 2008)

I am in the process, and mind you a great both experience and pleasurable one, of trying european foods. Specifically I'm attempting to try the best european cuisine has to offer. And I find, keep in mind I am of asian decent, that European foods have a bit of a challenge, when it comes to the major public taste bud test, when compared the the best of Asian influence in cuisines we all know today. Now if you can prove me wrong by using an example of one with a recipe that you think could top any asian one go right ahead. lets see what you got?


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Not sure I see your goal?? which Asian? and which European?
Both encompass way to many totally different methods and ingredients for me to understand?
Maybe narrow down each continent to a group of recipes first.
Sorry if this is foggy, just trying to fathom it?
Nan


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

How can you possibly determine whether asian cuisine is better than european cuisine when it's a completely subjective?

There is wonderful asian cooking just as there is wonderful european cooking just as there is bad cooking done on both continents and elsewhere too. 

This is as crazy a notion as comparing apples to Jupiter and trying to determine which is "better".


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

One does not campare to the other. It's like with just asian, which is better? Japanese, Chinese, Philipino? If Chinese, which style? 

Europian ... Italian? French? Irish pub food? Spanish?

Depends on time of year, what's in season, ones mood. I can't see one style being over another.


----------



## cookingangry (Mar 28, 2008)

Horribly stated in the original post "oh heo naw" but this does bring about an interesting comparison.

I love a good hand rolled Italian pasta or hand-ground German style sausage but for me it's all about the French in Europe.

On the other side... Chinese vegetable dishes are great and Thai curry is incredible but Japan has the prestige and commitment to perfection that trumps the rest.

French vs. Japanese

Both cultural cuisines impress with not only upper scale fine dining food but in casual, affordable fare as well. A French bistro stew or just a few slices of Tuna sashimi... they are relatively equal in enjoyment but for very different reasons.

I can understand people being impressed with "Asian" food with the aggressive spicing but the sublety of French sauces wins me over. And if it is brash, kick you in the tongue flavors you are craving, French cheeses fill the need with ease.

That brings about another point, while clean and essentially perfect for what it is... Japanese food uses a narrower spectrum of incredients and flavors fight eachother instead of combine to create a whole greater than the sum of it's parts. 

The French have mastered not only meats, seasonal menus, and DAIRY, they also have beverage pairings that turn a meal into someting greater.

I have the upmost respect for Japanese chefs and the food is great but I just lean towards French.

Mine is not the most informed opinion but I try to contribute with the knowlege and exposure I do have. As I learn more and eat more :talk: my opinion may change. That's all it is though, an opinion.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Other than your own preference for Asian cuisines, I have no idea what you're talking about. Could you be a little more specific, please. For instance, do you prefer _thenthuk_ with yak tongue to _tournedos Rossini_? Or have you had neither?

BDL


----------



## thanoushef (Apr 19, 2008)

this is great. this is exactly what i was looking for. people announcing their idea. and the quote that I've selected is the winner as far as I'm concerned. I think I agree Cooking Angry.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry to post as a non professional, but this is such a strange response. Does Angry win a prize? Did he choose french cuisine as the right answer? Or is this some way to insult european cuisine?


----------



## cookingangry (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey, I am not sure what's up either. If what I posted was taken as an insult I apologize. I meant "horrible post" in the sense that the language didn't convey clear idea and was infused with faux web-slang that further confused the matter. 

As to the commendment of my post. That reply is also unclear.

I just hope I didn't offend anybody.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

You didn't offend anyone, I didn't understand the OP's response to your post, it was very strange.


----------

